# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  I need help choosing phrases for a crimson countess/edgelord

## Wichi

as the title indicates i joined a pathfinder campaign it's not very serious, and since the master allows all third party content i decided to go for the harbinger, but not the vanilla.

but I went for the edgelord archetype, combined with the crimson countess archetype, so I wanted to know:

Does anyone recommend me some funny phrases for the pj when I use accursed will?

edit: i forgot but the character is basically an emo teenager

----------


## Epic Legand

Why bother answering? Nothing matters anyway.

You teen is EMP, do they have any reason to be EMO? Dead parents? Hometown was stepped on by Godzilla? Allergic to color? Use the source of thier emoness as the source of your puns. 

A solid reason for them to be emo might be because they grew up in boaringvill and are rebelling against banality " Oh, you are a cleric of healing...what a surprise" ...."A wizard who casts fireball, shocking"
 I love the Edgelord, that, and the Stalker vigilanti archtype are my favorits. Just have fun

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> Why bother answering? Nothing matters anyway.


No, no, no! The Crimson Countess channels her rage, not her nihilism. Her phrases should reflect her rebellion against anything in her world that slightly disappointed or angered her.

" I'll break you like I broke my parents!"
" Your kind represents everything that's wrong with our society!"
" I'm almost tempted to not kill you so that your blood would not taint mine. Almost."
" You think you're so strong, huh? You think you're always right because [insert bull****, probably ad hominem reasons]? Well we'll see what all your "right" means when you're bleeding on the ground!"
" I'll make you bleed. I will not kill you. I will hurt you slowly, I will break you, until you beg me to stop. And when you eventually do? I will refuse."
" You're just like the others, trying to control everything around you. And I will not let you!!"
" I'll make you suffer just like I suffered! "
" Oh? You're ignoring me? What, do I smell? I'll turn your body inside out and insert my hand in your mouth to play with your intestines, and then we'll see who smells! It will be you."
" You can't tell me what to do! "
" Nobody can tell me what to do!"
" I reject your reality and substitute my own."
"Hate. Let me tell you how much I've come to hate you since I began to live. There are 15 million 750 thousands combinations of stances and maneuvers I could unleash on you while I Claim you within my grasp. If the word "Hate" was conveyed through each and every one of these movements it would not equal one one-billionth of the hate I feel for humans at this micro-instant for you. Hate. Hate!"
"What is an adult? A miserable little pile of secrets. But enough talk... Have at you!"

----------

